# Just went electric



## Birdy (Sep 20, 2009)

My mom just got me a used Hohner ST59 for my birthday this weekend. I have an amp for it too thank god, but I wanna get a distortion pedal, I'm just really new to the electric digs and have noooooooooo idea what to look for.

I know the type of music ya wanna play is important when looking for a pedal and I wanna play hard, loud and fast music (of course hahaa), so if anyone has a good suggestion for a reliable and somewhat cheap pedal pleeeease let me know which brand, how much they usually run for and where I can buy it.


Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks =)


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 20, 2009)

Boss DS-1 Distortion pedal is nice fer hard and fast..its the first one i got when i first started but its useful...Digitech "Bad Monkey" Overdrive is also awesome. its a sweet color green and its the same price as the boss..i got it cuz i liked the color but it turned out ta be a wise investment. u can get em at guitar center or its really cheaper online just google it or ebay that shit yo. lookin forward ta hearin some of ur shit on here, cuz if i dont!!!


----------

